# Mt. Tripyramids Loop Hike, Sat., Sept. 25th



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Sep 19, 2004)

Hikers,
We're hiking the Tripyramids (North, Middle, and South; (counts as two 4,000 footers) on Saturday, 25 September.

All are welcome to join us, but please be prepared physically, mentally, and have proper equipment.

This is an 11 mile hike with an elevation gain of 3,000 feet.  Book time is 7 hours.  Taking the Livermore Trail to the Mt. Tripyramid Trail and back to the Livermore Trail.  (Up the North Slide and down the South Slide)  The slides are considered Difficult.

We'll be meeting and carpooling from the LL Bean parking area at exit 14 (I-93) in Concord, N.H. at 6:30am.  We expect to be at the Livermore Trail parking area off of Tripoli Road in Waterville Valley at about 8:00am.
Today's forecast for the Mt. Washington Valley was: Temps. near 60, clear skies, with wind 5-17mph.  On nearby Carter Dome the temp was in the low 30's, thick clouds, winds gusting to about 35mph at tree top level, and even a little sprinkle on the way down.  Not to mention the rime ice in the trees on the ridge.
That said;
It is strongly recommended you come to this hike prepared for possible winter-like conditions.  Meaning: bring extra layers, extra socks, wind/rain gear, hat, waterproof gloves/mittens, as well as the usual stuff.  Gear should be stored in waterproof containers. (like Ziplock bags)

It is unlikely we will face freezing temps or high winds, but it isn't much fun hiking when you're wishing you had come better prepared.  A little extra clothing doesn't weigh much.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2004)

Have a great hike - I'll be over on the Moose. Drop by the Woodstock Inn post-hike; we'll be there!


----------



## skimom (Sep 21, 2004)

amstony will be finishing his 48 on the Tri's this Saturday, perhaps you'll bump into him.


----------

